
UBiome (YC S14) Raises $4.5M to Crowdsource Microbiome Research - katm
http://techcrunch.com/2014/08/18/ubiome-raises-4-5m-from-angel-investors-andreessen-horowitz-to-crowdsource-microbiome-research/
======
untilHellbanned
This is similar to 23andMe in that lots of people can obtain this type of
genomic data. I know how to PCR your poop and can do it for less than $89.
Alternatively I can happily teach you how to do it in less than one hour for
free. The MAJOR issue that nobody has any real answers for what to do with all
this information. That simple fact is always neglected in all these "we can
analyze your genome and will change the world!" types of stories.

------
jessicarichman
I'm Jessica Richman, Co-Founder and CEO, happy to answer any questions!

~~~
fractallyte
Isn't there a close relationship between the human microbiome and the local
environmental microbiome?

If so, wouldn't the data be more meaningful if local soil, air, and water
samples were also included; or is that just too complex?

------
goodJobWalrus
So, I should pay them to have my data in order to sell it.

~~~
jessicarichman
We don't sell the data. It's used to generate better results for our users.
You can also just download your own data if you prefer and it won't become
part of our dataset.

